# [SOLVED] ADSL modem trouble



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a Teracom modem which I got from BSNL (They call it type two as it has a wifi of b/g type).
The trouble is after a few min it randomly starts blinking (the light of DSl one) and the network gets disconnected. Thus I am facing trouble downloading any file as I have to constantly re-download or resume download of the file after reconnecting the network. Also I feel its affecting my download speed too.
What could be the problem and its rectification.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: ADSL modem trouble*

Ask local exchange, they will fix it......i also have same modem, i think this fault is from their side....


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: ADSL modem trouble*



Tech.Masti said:


> i also have same modem, i think this fault is from their side....


How come that be seeing that my telephone is ok. AFAIK the DSL blinking doesn't halts only if there is no incoming connection.


Tech.Masti said:


> Ask local exchange, they will fix it......


Will try this though as soon as I recheck the internal wiring in my home.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: ADSL modem trouble*

I also think is a a BSNL line fault what u can do is to take ur modem to BSNL office & test it there connected to ur telephone line so u can easily identify the problem


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: ADSL modem trouble*

Got the connection corrected. The line was faulty. Also I changed the device (I don't know whats it is called) which is used to make wire to RJ11 type connection.


Tech.Masti said:


> i also have same modem


Can it dial the connection by itself i.e I only switch on the modem and after the DSL light stops it dial the connection so that I can use a laptop via wifi without dialing.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: ADSL modem trouble*



abhinav_sinha said:


> Can it dial the connection by itself i.e I only switch on the modem and after the DSL light stops it dial the connection so that I can use a laptop via wifi without dialing.



Yes it can u have to configure the BSNL router to PPPOE mode
Connect ur pc directly to the router by LAN
Go to Control Panel>Network Connections>Local Area Connection>Right Click>Status>Support Note the gateway it should be 192.168.1.1
Next open your browser and enter *192.168.1.1(Gateway Address) in the address bar and press enter where in you will give asked for the logins to the modem in a dialog box, enter ‘admin’ ‘password’ as the login credentials and you will be logged into the modem. Go to the Advanced setup menu and click on the WAN button.

Click on the add button to create a configuration.

Enter the VPI & VCI values provides by your ISP ie bsnl broadband authorities which generally are 0 & 35 respectively.

Select the connection type as PPPoE and click on the next button.

Enter the PPPoE username & password

Click finish keep other settings default

Reboot the modem through the interface

And u will be done also configure the WI-fI & set the security level to WPA2 at least

try these & get back


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: ADSL modem trouble*

I thought about it but wasn't sure. By the way:


mithun_mrg said:


> try these & get back


Worked like a charm! Thanks


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: ADSL modem trouble*

Well done congrats


----------

